

Tech: Interesting Viral Political Video - DanielBMarkham
http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=374154&altf=Ebojfm&altl=Nbslibn

======
DanielBMarkham
Anybody know of any other sites that are using 3-D effects and overlays on
videos?

I'm probably behind the times, but looks like there might be a lot of
potential with this technology. Sort of like video mad-libs.

For those of you watching political entries -- nothing to see here, please
move along.

